# upgrade to 10.3 :liblzma.so.5 required by libarchive.so.6 not defined



## Abedallah Mousa (Jul 27, 2017)

Welcome

I upgraded FreeBSD from 9.3 to 10.3 directly, after that I try to use pkg(8) command. The problem is

```
/usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/lib/libarchive.so.6 not defined
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

You need to upgrade pkg(8) first: `pkg-static install -f pkg`. Then update _all_ other packages: `pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## Abedallah Mousa (Jul 27, 2017)

.. its not working i reinstall pkg ...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

"It's not working" doesn't tell us much. What are the _exact_ errors are you getting?


----------



## Abedallah Mousa (Jul 27, 2017)

I reinstall 

```
pkg-static install lzma-16.04
pkg-static install lzmalib-0.0.1_1
pkg-static bootstrap -f
 pkg-static install -f pkg
```

Install successfully but the error still appears 


file : 

```
ls -ls /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5
154 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  156422 Mar 11  2012 /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5
```
libarchive.so.6 didn't found i copy it from other freebsd and install it manually on path /usr/local/lib/

```
ls -ls /usr/local/lib/libarchive.so.6
624 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  616664 Jul 27 17:53 /usr/local/lib/libarchive.so.6
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

Remove the LZMA packages.


```
pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg upgrade -f 
pkg autoremove
```


----------

